# System Six Frameset Price?



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi,

I'm looking to sell my 2008 System Six frameset and someone is interested, so I'm trying to come up with a fair price. I've raced it a few times, but it's never been crashed and it might have fallen over once or twice (can't really remember.)

Anyway, I promised the wife I'd start to reduce the stable. I was torn between selling the CAAD9 and the System Six, and decided on the System Six. I've checked the completed listings on eBay, but only complete bikes come up in the search.

Any thoughts?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Sell the caad and keep system six.


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

whats the size of the frames? and where are you from?


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

sell the CAAD9 and keep the System 6


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm curious too, I have a 58cm System Six bike I want to sell as well, but not 100% sure of the price range. I have two, so selling the "extra" one, the System was the bike I lusted after forever, have to have it in the stable.
Not sure if it's better to sell the frame & parts separately, or just off the complete bike.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

adamssss - it's a 54 and I live near Boulder, CO. If you look at the Cannondale website under the Archived - 2008 section, it's the frameset that is part of the SystemSix 4.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> I'm curious too, I have a 58cm System Six bike I want to sell as well, but not 100% sure of the price range. I have two, so selling the "extra" one, the System was the bike I lusted after forever, have to have it in the stable.
> Not sure if it's better to sell the frame & parts separately, or just off the complete bike.


I've bought/ sold a lot of parts on eBay. I find that buying complete bikes is almost always a bargain over buying the frame. If you want to maximize your $$$$, part it out. It will be more work to list everything separately but you will net more money.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

I paid 750 shipped for a 2008 System Six in a 56. It'll be a backup in case I do something to my current System Six.Anyway, this frameset I just bought, was nearly new(like it had never been used). I've seen System Sixes that were in shabbier shape, going for between 500-650.


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

CoffeeBean2 said:


> adamssss - it's a 54 and I live near Boulder, CO. If you look at the Cannondale website under the Archived - 2008 section, it's the frameset that is part of the SystemSix 4.


i gotta pass i'm looking for a 52 thanks tho


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

powerdan5 said:


> I've bought/ sold a lot of parts on eBay. I find that buying complete bikes is almost always a bargain over buying the frame. If you want to maximize your $$$$, part it out. It will be more work to list everything separately but you will net more money.


Yep, I've already stripped it down to just the frame, fork, headset and spacers.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

powerdan5 said:


> I've bought/ sold a lot of parts on eBay. I find that buying complete bikes is almost always a bargain over buying the frame. If you want to maximize your $$$$, part it out. It will be more work to list everything separately but you will net more money.


double post


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Sebastionmerckx said:


> I paid 750 shipped for a 2008 System Six in a 56. It'll be a backup in case I do something to my current System Six.Anyway, this frameset I just bought, was nearly new(like it had never been used). I've seen System Sixes that were in shabbier shape, going for between 500-650.


Thanks for the info. I've raced this frameset a handful of times and maybe put 1000 miles on it. There are no scratches, no dings, etc except maybe from components being put on. I'm thinking of $650 to $700.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

wow, thats a great price for that bike. I have one I thought they were worth more but I'll hang on to it given the resale value.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

CoffeeBean2 said:


> Thanks for the info. I've raced this frameset a handful of times and maybe put 1000 miles on it. There are no scratches, no dings, etc except maybe from components being put on. I'm thinking of $650 to $700.


I think you could get $700 for it given that shape.It's a shame people don't appreciate how nice System Sixes really are. Obviously, those who have had them do but I think it's an underrated frameset. I've had so many bikes over the last ten years and this in the only one that's made it past a season as my main ride. I rarely ride my other bikes because I enjoy this one so much. Anyway, best of luck with the sale...Even though you should keep it and just sell the other one


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Were all System Six frames bb30?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> Were all System Six frames bb30?


No. I think all 07 were BB30 and only team and the 1 for 08


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Lately they've been going for between $500-$700 on the bay. They are, IMO one of the best bargains in used bikes these days. A few years ago, it was a bike without any peers, a pure pro caliber bike. Now that the super sixes are out, they are going for a fraction of what they were just a few years ago.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

CoffeeBean2 said:


> Thanks for the info. I've raced this frameset a handful of times and maybe put 1000 miles on it. There are no scratches, no dings, etc except maybe from components being put on. I'm thinking of $650 to $700.


The price for SystemSix frames is all across the board.

In October 2010, I bought a fairly used 2008 SystemSix 1 frameset on eBay for $425. In December, I bought a near new 2007 SystemSix 1 complete bike with full SRAM RED and Mavic Ksyrium Elites for $1,500. After selling off things I didn't need (wheels, stem, saddle, post, bars, compact crank), I had a SRAM RED group and SystemSix frameset for $900. Pic of my build attached.

I ended up selling the frameset I had bought earlier on eBay for $280 in a no reserve auction. 

YMMV.


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

I bought a 2007 Barloworld System Six in September for $650. The bike looks brand new, It was very well taken care of and I just love it. If I would not have just purchased a new Super Six, I ceratinly would entertain buying another System. I think your are right in the ball park with your pricing.

Good Luck to you and the purchaser!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

There's a pretty nice 2007 frameset that comes up under completed listings on the bay - went for $550 with seatpost too.


----------

